# Feeling a bit scared!



## Otley (May 15, 2013)

Sat in the back garden watching the bats feeding, took these two pictures only a couple of seconds apart!
I'm not easily scared, but seeing as my old girl and the kids are away at the caravan and I'm alone in the house with only the cat for company, I'm now sat in the garden pondering my next move!
This is just a bit weird for me!


----------



## Zombie (Jul 8, 2015)

Took me a minute to see it !

Who ya going to call ?


----------



## Otley (May 15, 2013)

Knocked on my neighbours door, didn't show him the pic, just asked if he'd take a look round my house with me. We checked every room, even the loft, nothing.
I then showed him the pic! He's refused to come back in!
I'm downstairs now, going to stay down here, but the front door is unlocked in case I need to get out in a hurry!
Seen some strange stuff but never in my own house!


----------



## Zombie (Jul 8, 2015)

Your braver than me. I'm a zombie lol, but would not be going back in there on my own 
Time to sell up !

Or call ghost busters. :?


----------



## NickG (Aug 15, 2013)

:lol: Nightmare!!

Keep the cat close by, no one messes with a cat!


----------



## Zombie (Jul 8, 2015)

Another thing don't flick the light on and off


----------



## NickG (Aug 15, 2013)

Zombie said:


> Another thing don't flick the light on and off


 :lol: :lol: cruel cruel man!!!


----------



## Otley (May 15, 2013)

Not even going to watch that!
Just got weirder here. These pics just popped up on my camera roll, I've not taken them, all look blank until you zoom in on top left...
Seriously, WTF?


----------



## Zombie (Jul 8, 2015)

Time for a new phone as well !!! That's weird for sure


----------



## Zombie (Jul 8, 2015)

Will your misses be back soon or can you go to her ?

if you were not by yourself I would ask you to take more random picture in every room and see if you can capture any more strange images


----------



## Shug750S (Feb 6, 2012)

Look under the bed before going to sleep...

Don't leave any axes randomly lying around either :lol:


----------



## corradoman (Sep 11, 2010)

Dont show the pic to ya mrs, she might think you have had a bird in on the quiet :lol:


----------



## Otley (May 15, 2013)

Spent the evening curled up on the couch in the snug!
Didn't get much sleep, I'll tell ya!
Nothing at all happened, no noises, no figures, nothing.
Can't possibly tell the old girl, we're only just getting the house how we want it, I'm not moving and starting all over.
Just noticed the time stamp on the dark pics, it's later than the time I posted! How's that work then??? :? :?


----------



## anthony_839 (Apr 9, 2013)

very freaky, im guessing you haven't noticed its presence before so it not going to harm you.
should get in some ghost hunters see what they can find out.
you could live in this house 
https://www.hauntedhappenings.co.uk/gho ... _Drive.php


----------



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

Otley said:


> Sat in the back garden watching the bats feeding, took these two pictures only a couple of seconds apart!
> I'm not easily scared, but seeing as my old girl and the kids are away at the caravan and I'm alone in the house with only the cat for company, I'm now sat in the garden pondering my next move!
> This is just a bit weird for me!


Very spooky ...... or are you just spinning us all a good ghost story? 
I mean, you're sat out in the garden so why have you got every light on in the house? :wink:


----------



## Zombie (Jul 8, 2015)

Did wonder how you got on through the night.


----------



## Otley (May 15, 2013)

ZephyR2 said:


> Otley said:
> 
> 
> > Sat in the back garden watching the bats feeding, took these two pictures only a couple of seconds apart!
> ...


Believe it or not, there are only two lights on there, the top stairs landing light and the under kitchen cupboard lights!
All the internal doors were open making it look like more were on.
Sat in back garden with a beer to watch bats as usual, thought it looked like a nice pic', moved position slightly for second pic' and wasn't until I looked at them on my picture roll I noticed the shape!


----------



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

Alternative explanation- 
Wife and kids away for a few days, feeling "lonely", blow up sex doll in the spare bedroom gets caught in a draught and drifts towards the open window.


----------



## Otley (May 15, 2013)

ZephyR2 said:


> Alternative explanation-
> Wife and kids away for a few days, feeling "lonely", blow up sex doll in the spare bedroom gets caught in a draught and drifts towards the open window.


 :lol: :lol: :lol: Like this explanation lots! :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## nilanth (Mar 30, 2007)

Leave a beer can in the room next time. If it's consumed by "said" figure you could potentially have a drinking buddy 

Think of it as a positive?


----------



## Otley (May 15, 2013)

nilanth said:


> Leave a beer can in the room next time. If it's consumed by "said" figure you could potentially have a drinking buddy
> 
> Think of it as a positive?


Right there sir, I will have to draw the line!
If it's decided to reside in my home, that's fine, but it can [email protected]@dy well bring its own ale if it fancies a wet!


----------



## leopard (May 1, 2015)

Time to get chummy with your local church ?


----------



## Zombie (Jul 8, 2015)

leopard said:


> Time to get chummy with your local church ?


Especially if you gain the ability to turn your head the full 360°


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

The window was open and the curtains moved casting a shadow. It was windy as you can see from the tree exiting stage right.

On the other hand, Otley's Ghost is an excellent name for a beer. Fancy setting up a micro brewery?


----------



## leopard (May 1, 2015)

I remember years ago there was a programme on TV, probably something along the theme of ' Tales of the unexpected ' in which a gourmet's last desire was to eat Ghost as he'd tried everything else.

He trapped it and ate it and seemed to enjoy it.Would probably go down well with a pint of Otley's ghost


----------



## Otley (May 15, 2013)

A pint of Otley's Ghost at The Lepers Arms!
Sounds like a top wet! :twisted:


----------

